# Bikes with OEM Campy?



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Anybody know of any brands offering a Campy group bike at all? How about in the Chorus / Veloce range?

thx


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Bianchi has the Sempre with Veloce, Infinito with Athena

Orbea has an Orca with Athena, another with Super Record

Pinarello has the Paris with Chorus, the FPQuattro with Athena

That's all I'm remembering at the moment.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Add De Rosa and Cinelli to the list*

Both have a range of models with Campy


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

BlueMasi1 said:


> Both have a range of models with Campy


Eddy Merckx' top end model can be had with Super Record. They used to have models that come with Chorus level or even Centaur, but not since Eddy sold out.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Anybody know of any brands offering a Campy group bike at all? How about in the Chorus / Veloce range?


One of the new Felt bikes for 2012 comes with Campy, too. I forgot which one it was, but it may be their new steel bike.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

BH as well. Took the G5 model for a demo recently. Very nice bike. Stiff and responsive.


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

My Ribble Gran Fondo has all Veloce and all their bikes can be built with any Campy group, complete or partial depending on your preference


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Ridley bikes have Campy components...the entire model range.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

cool, thanks guys!


----------

